# pb synchronisation ipod nano



## lorrylie (28 Mai 2008)

bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec mon ipod nano 4GB (modèle MA489) je n'arrive plus à synchroniser ma musique. l'i pod se recharge bien et lorsqu'il est branché il indique ne pas déconnecter. sur itunes il est écris que la synchronisation a bien été effectué alors qu'aprés un message d'erreur apparait pour m'indiquer que la synchro n'a pas pu être effectué- erreur -48.
j'ai essayé de réinitialiser l'ipod mais sa n'a rien changé.

est ce que vous auriez une solution a me proposer
merci de m'aider


----------



## Archaon59 (1 Juin 2008)

Je te conseille de faire une restauration, dans iTunes, va dans ton iPod, dans la section "Version", clique sur "Restaurer" . Il va formater ton iPod, et réinstaller la dernière mise à jour .

Si ça ne marche pas, essaye de le formater par toi même :

-Sous Windows, va dans "Poste de Travail", clique droit sur l'icône de ton ipod, et clique "Formater"

-Sous MacOS X, tape "utilitaire de disque" dans Spotlight, lance l'application en cliquant dessus, dans la section de gauche clique droit sur ton iPod et sélectionne effacer 

Si ça ne marche toujours pas, tu es bon(ne) pour faire marcher la garantie ...

Bon courage  !


----------

